# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Звёздные собаки: Белка и Стрелка

## ПаранойА

Год выпуска:2010 
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Комедия, приключения, мультфильм
Продолжительность: 01:28:09
Перевод: Оригинал
Cубтитры: Отсутствуют Режиссер: Святослав Ушаков, Инна Евланникова

Роли озвучивали: Анна Большова, Елена Яковлева, Евгений Миронов, Сергей Гармаш, Александр Баширов, Руслан Кулешов, Сергей Юшкевич, Николай Сморчков, Всеволод Кузнецов, Жанна Никонова

Описание: Привычный ход вещей нарушен! Цирковая собака Белка больше не выйдет на манеж покорять сердца зрителей, а дворняжка Стрелка не будет ночевать в подворотнях и искать себе пропитание. Теперь они не просто собаки, а члены отряда космонавтов. И лишь самые достойные, самые выносливые отправятся покорять космическое пространство. Бюджет € 3 500 000
Сборы в России $6 194 145

----------


## Sanych

Скачать можно тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

